# Lets see some pics of everyone duck boats!



## Hunter22 (Feb 7, 2011)

Id like to see how everyone has their boats set up out and how it all looks. Im gona be purchasing one (not anytime soon, I wish though) in the near future and wanted to see how everyones looked. (Not steelin ideas). Also state what kinda motor and boat you have. Cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 7, 2011)

08 gator trax 4 man hide 09 45 hp mudbuddy with single mikuni.


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Rich M (Feb 7, 2011)

These are all Hybrid duck boats I have built/build.  Fun to build, fun to use.  I put some different people in there so you don't get sick of my mug.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 8, 2011)

15' 9" gheenoe with 5.5 1953 Evenrude Fisherman.  Not a speed demon but I kill ducks out of it.


Before adding the fronds


----------



## Hunter22 (Feb 8, 2011)

Everyones got some nice lookin boats! I cant wait to get mine in the near future! I should have went ahead and just bought a duck boat instead of a flats boat and I wouldnt be without one right now haha. Plus they can go places my flats boat cant which would be nice!


----------



## Barroll (Feb 8, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> 08 gator trax 4 man hide 09 45 hp mudbuddy with single mikuni.



How does that hide handle big water with a rough chop?  Is it a wet ride with 16 inch sides?


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 8, 2011)

It aint dry by no means.  If you are goin into the wind you may as well stop and put on a rain coat.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine is an ongoing project.  Here is the progress report:


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 9, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Mine is an ongoing project.  Here is the progress report:



I have a piece of scrap paneling you can use to reinforce that transom, then you can stick a 25hp longtail on the back.  Sweeeettt ride!!!!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Feb 9, 2011)

17 foot tracker w/ a shadow grass blind works plenty well


----------



## Rich M (Feb 9, 2011)

I like the foam boats.  BUT it is nicer when you beat the other guys to the hunting spot.    Like the guy in the foam bucket, this was just for fun.


----------



## kscoggins (Feb 9, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> It aint dry by no means.  If you are goin into the wind you may as well stop and put on a rain coat.



You get that hide in time to hunt out of it? Like it better than open hull and blind?


----------



## kscoggins (Feb 9, 2011)

Rich M said:


> I like the foam boats.  BUT it is nicer when you beat the other guys to the hunting spot.    Like the guy in the foam bucket, this was just for fun.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zzlnh54tbo&NR=1



Richard we enjoyed hunting out of our nls this year thanks man.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 10, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> 17 foot tracker w/ a shadow grass blind works plenty well



Hey who did you steal all them ducks from in your avatar?
Nice boat, ready to shoot some fishs?


----------



## Barroll (Feb 10, 2011)

1650 Xpress


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2011)

georgiaboy said:


> I have a piece of scrap paneling you can use to reinforce that transom, then you can stick a 25hp longtail on the back.  Sweeeettt ride!!!!



Thanks!  When can you drop it off?


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 10, 2011)

The Mother Ship

Lowe 1760 Tunnel Hull. 60hp Mercury with hydraulic jack plate. 5 gun locker, 32 gallon livewell, 20 gallon fuel cell and a crazy amount of under deck storage. Front mounted console allows for great forward vision.

The tunnel hull allows it to go into some seriously shallow stuff and the wide beam allows it to carry a stupid heavy loads. 
Because of the fun had and memories made in this rig with my son and friends, it is one of the few things I have bought in my life with absolutely no buyers remorse.

Me and my son live in this boat 11 months out of the year and from the Gulf of Mexico to North Georgia it will get the job done. 

A serious workhorse.


----------



## jason bales (Feb 10, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Mine is an ongoing project.  Here is the progress report:



I think the camera person is having a siezure


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 10, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> The Mother Ship
> 
> Lowe 1760 Tunnel Hull. 60hp Mercury with hydraulic jack plate. 5 gun locker, 32 gallon livewell, 20 gallon fuel cell and a crazy amount of under deck storage. Front mounted console allows for great forward vision.
> 
> ...



I have a 2072 SeaArk Bayfisher tunnel in Mossy Oak Break Up with a 115hp optimax, hydro jacker & rhino lined interior that I feel the same way about...love it and absolutely no remorse what so ever. Ducks, bass, redfish, trout....whatever I decide to chase, these boats will get the job done!


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 10, 2011)

kscoggins said:


> You get that hide in time to hunt out of it? Like it better than open hull and blind?



Its will take some getting use to but with the covers on it will be a fishing machine, bowfishing will be easier, I am putting lights on as we speak, I am not going to put a platform on it just fix my lights on a rail that will drop in the pipes on the rail on the boat in 3 pieces.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 10, 2011)

Gaducker- what style (I understand it's a gator trax) of boat is that? What's the reason for it being open on one side and not the ohter? Never seen one like this before.


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 10, 2011)

Jerry,
How have you liked your Easy-Up blind? I've got one on my gheenoe classic and I've loved it--very lightweight, and folds down nicely.


----------



## mallardk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Nadan river boat*

Duck boat


----------



## Barroll (Feb 10, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> Gaducker- what style (I understand it's a gator trax) of boat is that? What's the reason for it being open on one side and not the ohter? Never seen one like this before.



It is their gator hide.  It is a 2062 with 16 inch sides for the 4 man.  They also make a 3 man hide


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 10, 2011)

duck-dawg said:


> Jerry,
> How have you liked your Easy-Up blind? I've got one on my gheenoe classic and I've loved it--very lightweight, and folds down nicely.



Man I love that easy up blind. I have no idea why you don't see more of those things. No blind is easier to set up -literally 10 seconds and it takes up very little space when stowed. You hardly know its on the boat.

LipRip'r...Let me see a picture of that 2072. Mine is a big one but I still wish I had bought the 1860 (Lowes biggest tunnel model).  Man where do you red fish? You should see the looks we get when we are hammering red snapper and kings  out of mine.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 11, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Thanks!  When can you drop it off?



I'll bring it down and we can take it down to Seminole.  I've never been on the lake but your boat seems perfect from what I hear.


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 11, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> LipRip'r...Let me see a picture of that 2072. Mine is a big one but I still wish I had bought the 1860 (Lowes biggest tunnel model).  Man where do you red fish? You should see the looks we get when we are hammering red snapper and kings  out of mine.



Redfish mainly between Keaton & Horseshoe.  I bet you do get some looks while on those snapper & kings!  Here is mine...   i've tackled everything from the gulf to the flint river shoals in her with no trouble


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 12, 2011)

LipRip'r,

That is one sweet ride.
I need to get me one of those flats anchors things (don't know the name) on the back of your boat. What do they cost?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 12, 2011)

jason bales said:


> I think the camera person is having a siezure



Don't you go picking on my buddy!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 12, 2011)

georgiaboy said:


> I'll bring it down and we can take it down to Seminole.  I've never been on the lake but your boat seems perfect from what I hear.



It would be perfect for Seminole and with its construction, I don't even think you have to wear a pfd.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 12, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> Gaducker- what style (I understand it's a gator trax) of boat is that? What's the reason for it being open on one side and not the ohter? Never seen one like this before.



Its a 4man hide, the holes are pits you lay in with adj back rests and you throw your camo material on the deck from front to back and stick you some limbs or what ever is behind you in the limb pipes that are all over the deck and rail.   Plus you can run your heaters under the deck and the heat rolls right up in your face.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> Plus you can run your heaters under the deck and the heat rolls right up in your face.



A true wussy boat ... where can I get one?


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 14, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> LipRip'r,
> 
> That is one sweet ride.
> I need to get me one of those flats anchors things (don't know the name) on the back of your boat. What do they cost?



Thanks.  The 8' power pole anchor was ballpark $1500 installed


----------



## Rich M (Feb 14, 2011)

I could not believe it when the power poles took off like they did.  ...work great where I fish - Indian River Lagoon, but never knew they had an 8 ft range!  Perfect for duck hunting too.


----------



## triton196 (Feb 15, 2011)

cool looking boats


----------

